# Prizm Skimmer [email protected]#$%^&



## Seamay (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a prizm skimmer and I cant seem to get this thing to work right.If the intake setting is JUUUUst so...the cup will sit there for a week and nothing builds....A hair towards the open side and the cup will fill with somewhat yellow water in an hour or 2...Nothing thick and nasty the way it should be.
Is this thing just junk? Anybody got the same problem?

72 gal reef. 110lbs rock, prizm (junk) skimmer, magnim canister, some softies. a few lps and sps, full house of fish ....2clowns, foxface, coral beauty, bi color blenny,mandarin, 3 chromis, bi color dotty back. 4 shrimp


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

i had this same problem so i stoped using the dam thing :mrgreen: :mrgreen: could never figure out what went wrong :mrgreen:


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

i was thinking of getting one to help or assit in skimming the top of my 150 if the prizm is that off what would be a better hang on skimmer?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Aqua C remora pro...


----------



## Seamay (Jan 26, 2005)

I have recently taken the thing apart and cleaned it with hot water even though it wasnt really to nasty at all. It actually seemed to work a little better for a few days. But I cant see having to tear it appart every 4 days or so. 
I was told about an attachment for this skimmer which attaches to the intake and kinda does a ~~ pre-skim~~.. It costs about 35 dollars or so. I`m gonna try this before I spen 250 on an Aqua c Remora (which is my next step)....Does any one know about this piece im talking about...and watcha think????


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I hear its one of the best skimmers out there.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

around how much is the aqua c remora?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

$250


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

wow thats a little steep. i already have a kent 300 in sump skimmer. i like it a lot, the only thing is i have to maintain a certian h2o level in order for it work perfect. so im looking for assistants. the piggy back will help skim the surface. any suggestions on something affordable/


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a seaclone (150 gal) for my 55 gallon and it works fine... your 72 gallon shouldn't be much different, especially if you aren't using it as the main skimmer.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

does that seaclone hang on the back


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes... but I just saw a remora for 160 some dollarshttp://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idProduct=ACRM.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

well i guess i will start saving my pennies, thanks for the info. hey seamay did the prizm work better after cleaning it and letting it run for a while?


----------



## Seamay (Jan 26, 2005)

It actually did run a bit better for a few days. The thing is...It really didnt seem too dirty to begin with but that little bit of film built up (i think) actually hurt the skimmer efficiancy.
but yea it did help a bit.


----------

